# Hydrogen Peroxide in livewells ????



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I was watching the FLW yesterday and saw were they were putting Hydrogen Peroxide in there livewells because it ws so hot. I figure that it would add oxygen to the fish but is this safe to do or is there any down falls to this.. Nip maybe you can put your thoughts on this since you do such a good job at your events. I should also say that they were also putting ice in the wells at the same time not sure if this has something to do with it.

Mark


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxides chemical composition is H2O2. It actually has an extra oxygen molecule, more then water. Hence it is a great oxidizer. 
I know this because I own a pool and you quickly learn water chemistry if you don't want to spend tons of money. You would need very little in a livewell. I might use two gallons in a 32,000 gallon pool.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Sea Pro

Your right about nedding very little they only put 2 small capfulls in each well.. I have used the other livewell products but this might be just as good. Lets see what the masters of this say..

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

From what I have gathered there are benefits to the science of using Hydrogen Peroxide in release/holding tanks.

*BUT ITS NOT SIMPLE AND GOES AGAINST OUR SIMPLE PHILOSOPHY*

Its one of those things if not done correctly will cause more harm than good.

The biologist who has assisted with recs for our events has sent me info regarding it's use- even a pic of keeping a large (8-9lb) bass alive in 90 degree plus water solely with peroxide and water use for a very extended period of time. It ultimately survived post release as well.

At this time I'd leave it to the educated- I'm a simple hillbilly... 

I feel we can meet high oxygen levels in warm water periods without it's use...for now, never say never. 

Shoot- if I could intrust EVERY boat knows their morning flight number upon questioning and the general rules- then I'd love to endorse many practices for the fish- but it gets more goofed than it does in practical use. DOING MORE HARM THAN GOOD... 

Keep it Simple- reduce stress- increase oxygen.

Use a cull system(the right way!)- appropriate ice downs THROUGHOUT their holding in water above 75 degrees- run areators CONSTANTLY- use recirc in nasty water- spend time in good water running new water through livewell- use oxygenation of some nature SAFELY outside of areators- on big runs stop and fill wells periodically- plug wells when running...simple stuff -especially ice downs and using CATCH N RELEASE products (not the OTHER) does the most benefit throughout the day of holding fish.

nip


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I would have some reservations also! 

Oxygen in water, is actually a sanitizer and I don't know exactly what effect that could or would have on the fish and its natural antibodies ect..,. 

I would think it could also affect the PH balance which could be of detriment. 

It would have to be regulated correctly and Nip makes some very good points on the ability to do that in a tournament enviroment. The morning flight situation *is* a prettty good indicator of just how problematic it could be!

Then again *it could *just be two capfuls in each live well. ??? and we just haven't had anyone educate us to the simpliness of it???

I'll tell you this much..... I'd drink water from my pool before I'd drink water from alot of other sources!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If it were just two capfulls...

...and you have never let me and the kids swim in your pool first  

BINGO on all the other possible scenerios that do more harm than good- increases significant variables that not just "often", but ultimately "would" go wrong in a tournament scenerio.

I don't even have enough faith in myself to pull it off- a little too much this way and little to less that way- and I'm the idiot director who killed a tub full of fish by doing something against the grains of general scientific belief.

...doing more harm than ever could be good.

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is the fish I spoke of BTW- you may recognize him, Doug Hannon


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I read somewhere that too much and it can harm their gills. I'll stick with the methods nip uses.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is what I read but it doesn't go into detail. Its the last sentence.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to run out of the muddy water in the summer to keep eyes alive by pumping the clear cooler surface water. Sometimes theres a 10 deg diff. from one end too the other.(lake) Makes ya fell good watching them swim off. Salt also has something to do with there kidneys.(TOXINS)


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Marshall said:


> I'll stick with the methods nip uses.




Oh, I agree !!!! 

I'm just carrying on cause I'm bored.  

Heck, I'd probably think it looked like a beer and end up drinking it myself.  LOL


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I personally will never stick anything in the livewell besides ice in the summer. I have never had a fish die on me either.

Hydrogen Peroxide is unstable and poisonous when concentrated. So if you are going to use it, be sure it mixes in your livewell very well BEFORE you put the fish in. I would not add it while fish are in the livewell.

and DONT use too much


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

A note on the product offered below in the mag article.

I'm not setting out for "debait" - nor do I represent anything financially. But it's a topic discussed at our preseason meeting.

If you run a 3k race and you have two refreshments available at the end, one a chilled bottle of spring water-the other, a cold can of coke.

Both will refresh you- one might even spark your inital energy level but also bring you down quicker when it wears off. The other quenches,refreshes and gives you back needed fluids without the HYPE stuff ...

This is a similar scenerio with the two most common products offered and their compositions for keeping fish alive.

On a public forum I'm risking controversy- not looking for it. The science has been provided to me for both products and I have subjectively made a decision on what is best for our fish- ESPECIALLY POST RELEASE!!!

Sure-Life labs products- "Please Release Me" or the newest and preferred "Catch and Release" products are most desired for our efforts of long term survival.


----------

